# Baby formula recipes



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Just in case someone here has a problem finding baby formula, this may be of use:








Infant Formula: How and Why to Make Your Own


Infant formula is 98% ultra-processed oil, sugar, and protein powder. Homemade infant formula can help a child thrive in many of the same ways as breast fed babies.




drcate.com





I'm not an expert, but my wife is a former pediatric RN and says they look pretty good to her if mother's milk isn't available.

Not medical advice, etc.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Another option....also not medical advice.....please don't Tim Noakes me.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

People have been using goats milk since biblical times. Slot easier to digest than cows milk. It is "The Udder Breast Milk" enter the altered pork commercial...


----------

